# advice needed!



## beezy (Jul 14, 2011)

my husband and i met in june last year both studying youth work, he was doing it because he wanted to become a pastor. he also mentioned that he had a 6 year old son whom he has every weekend. i fell head over heels and we got married on 19th december and started living with his parents. im very shy and sometimes emotional. hes outgoing and has a volatile temper. when im upset he shows no emotion whatsover for me or gets anry and mean. he says im lazy, says hes not attacted to me anymore because of my weight and i havent even gone up a dress size.. he says he loves blake (his son) so much that he is all that he can love and that he doesnt love me anymore.. i dont know how things could go so wrong so fast. we now seperated and im staying at my parents. im 21, hes 28. i know he has daddy issues because his dad is cruel sometimes, my husband inherited his fathers angry and critical attitude. is there any hope for us.. i still love him.. any steps i should follow?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, you guys have some pretty big issues for such a short relationship. You probably should have waited longer to marry. However, now that you are here, you really need mc or talk to a pastor about this. 

You can't really fix your husbands issues, he would need to do that. 

The weight thing isn't your fault. If you have gained less than a dress size, its not really about you. 

This sounds very much like his issues not your own.

Best of luck and God bless


----------

